# Tired of fog, iox or turbo fan?



## boardneub (Nov 26, 2011)

What about some anti fog spray?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I've never used the TurboFan, but from everyone I know who has, they work. Fogging is a non-issue. I don't think they really weigh any more than regular goggles either. If you wear glasses though, make sure you look for a OTG goggle.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I had a lot of fogging issues with my I/Os (I overheat like crazy and like to wear a facemask up to my goggles, plus I don't think wearing a helmet helps with proper venting from the goggles) I got mad and bought the I/OX turbo fan goggles around X-Mas and I love them. 
First off the I/OX just by itself is wayyyyyy better at not fogging up, this alone might do the trick and you might not need the fan. The fan isn't noticable when you ride, dead silent. If you don't wear a helmet, you might notice the battery pack, with a helmet you don't notice it at all. Because of the battery pack, you have to wear the goggles over the helmet. The batteries are AAA and last well when the weather is decent but -20C days the batteries would stop working from the cold and I would have to switch them out with warmer ones from an inside pocket. The fan works ok at clearing the goggles when they start to fog, but they could be a lot better. On most days i don't need the fan at all and the nice thing is that you can pop the battery pack off in a second and throw it in your pocket and then they look and act just like regular I/OXs. 
One of my favorite hills has a lot of temp inversions and last year every day I spent there i would have fogging issues that made it almost impossible to see or ride with the goggles on, but it's always pow days there and you need goggles to keep the snow out of your eyes. This year I've spent 2 days at that hill now with these goggles and can finally ride all day with clear vision.... That alone is worth it to me.
The I/OXs are awesome in my opinion, the turbo fan.... Hmmmmm, just average. Do I use the fan?? Yeah I do. Would I recommend the turbo fan model to others? Not sure. It's a lot more cash and unless you're like me and really really hate fogging up, then the I/OXs might be good enough. I just lost all patience with fogging and decided to go all out. Do I regret the turbo fan model? Not at all.... Being able to see clearly and fully enjoy the few pow days we have, makes all the difference to me.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

boardneub said:


> What about some anti fog spray?


Ehh, id rather just update my goggles, mine are about 2 year old now, plus the new frameless tech is nice to have.



NWBoarder said:


> I've never used the TurboFan, but from everyone I know who has, they work. Fogging is a non-issue. I don't think they really weigh any more than regular goggles either. If you wear glasses though, make sure you look for a OTG goggle.


According to smith optics website the iox and iox turbo fan are listed under the OTG category. :dunno:



TorpedoVegas said:


> I had a lot of fogging issues with my I/Os (I overheat like crazy and like to wear a facemask up to my goggles, plus I don't think wearing a helmet helps with proper venting from the goggles) I got mad and bought the I/OX turbo fan goggles around X-Mas and I love them.
> First off the I/OX just by itself is wayyyyyy better at not fogging up, this alone might do the trick and you might not need the fan. The fan isn't noticable when you ride, dead silent. If you don't wear a helmet, you might notice the battery pack, with a helmet you don't notice it at all. Because of the battery pack, you have to wear the goggles over the helmet. The batteries are AAA and last well when the weather is decent but -20C days the batteries would stop working from the cold and I would have to switch them out with warmer ones from an inside pocket. The fan works ok at clearing the goggles when they start to fog, but they could be a lot better. On most days i don't need the fan at all and the nice thing is that you can pop the battery pack off in a second and throw it in your pocket and then they look and act just like regular I/OXs.
> One of my favorite hills has a lot of temp inversions and last year every day I spent there i would have fogging issues that made it almost impossible to see or ride with the goggles on, but it's always pow days there and you need goggles to keep the snow out of your eyes. This year I've spent 2 days at that hill now with these goggles and can finally ride all day with clear vision.... That alone is worth it to me.
> The I/OXs are awesome in my opinion, the turbo fan.... Hmmmmm, just average. Do I use the fan?? Yeah I do. Would I recommend the turbo fan model to others? Not sure. It's a lot more cash and unless you're like me and really really hate fogging up, then the I/OXs might be good enough. I just lost all patience with fogging and decided to go all out. Do I regret the turbo fan model? Not at all.... Being able to see clearly and fully enjoy the few pow days we have, makes all the difference to me.


Awsome info, good to hear you have positive experience with them. I too absolutely hate fogging. Normaly i can just lift my goggles untill i start au run but this weekend we had moments of sleet and nice strong gusts and it was really shitty to have to get pelted by sleet becuase my goggles were fogging.

Im thinking the turbo fans might be beneficial if say my glasses started to fog up(had that happen once). :dunno:

Anyways thanks for the repsonses keep them coming, im looking for any experiences good or bad. :thumbsup:


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

My glasses fogging is the entire reason I got contacts. It took me a really really long time to be decent at putting them in but it was worth it. Not having to worry about or mess with glasses while doing activities is great.

That said, I have heard nothing but good about thew turbo fan Smith's when it come to use with glasses.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

john doe said:


> My glasses fogging is the entire reason I got contacts. It took me a really really long time to be decent at putting them in but it was worth it. Not having to worry about or mess with glasses while doing activities is great.
> 
> That said, I have heard nothing but good about thew turbo fan Smith's when it come to use with glasses.



Yeah, i tried the whole contacts thing a few years back for road racing purposes. I hated them plus the cost for me to get my perscription in contacts really puts a beating on my bank account, my eyes are all sorts of different. 

So short story i dont think ill be going back to contacts.

So far sounds like the turbo fans are the way to go with glasses.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Please don't get the turbo fan...that shit is so lame. Breaks easily too. I knew 2 guys that had them, both broke within first couple days of use.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

TorpedoVegas said:


> I had a lot of fogging issues with my I/Os (I overheat like crazy and like to wear a facemask up to my goggles, plus I don't think wearing a helmet helps with proper venting from the goggles) I got mad and bought the I/OX turbo fan goggles around X-Mas and I love them.
> First off the I/OX just by itself is wayyyyyy better at not fogging up, this alone might do the trick and you might not need the fan. The fan isn't noticable when you ride, dead silent. If you don't wear a helmet, you might notice the battery pack, with a helmet you don't notice it at all. Because of the battery pack, you have to wear the goggles over the helmet. The batteries are AAA and last well when the weather is decent but -20C days the batteries would stop working from the cold and I would have to switch them out with warmer ones from an inside pocket. The fan works ok at clearing the goggles when they start to fog, but they could be a lot better. On most days i don't need the fan at all and the nice thing is that you can pop the battery pack off in a second and throw it in your pocket and then they look and act just like regular I/OXs.
> One of my favorite hills has a lot of temp inversions and last year every day I spent there i would have fogging issues that made it almost impossible to see or ride with the goggles on, but it's always pow days there and you need goggles to keep the snow out of your eyes. This year I've spent 2 days at that hill now with these goggles and can finally ride all day with clear vision.... That alone is worth it to me.
> The I/OXs are awesome in my opinion, the turbo fan.... Hmmmmm, just average. Do I use the fan?? Yeah I do. Would I recommend the turbo fan model to others? Not sure. It's a lot more cash and unless you're like me and really really hate fogging up, then the I/OXs might be good enough. I just lost all patience with fogging and decided to go all out. Do I regret the turbo fan model? Not at all.... Being able to see clearly and fully enjoy the few pow days we have, makes all the difference to me.


I second this post. 

I've been out 25+ days with my I/OX turbo this season and have similar results. Do they work? Yeah, but not as a cure-all. My prescription glasses do still fog from time to time. If it gets too cold, the fan stops working. I will have to try the "extra batteries in my jacket" trick.

Since my eyes are not incredibly bad yet I can still ride without glasses if I absolutely have to. When not wearing my prescriptions the I/OX is a great goggle for me and I have no fogging issues whatsoever.

I got the turbo because I got the goggles new for $120. If I had to pay retail though I would just get the I/OX and get yourself some FogTech. Now that shit works.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I ride with guys that use them and love them. They swear by them and ski/ride 150+ days a year. Im really thinking hard about getting them but for now i just have a second pair of goggles i carry im my jackets goggle pouch. I can fog up any nonfan goggle.... my son is the same way.


----------



## DallasVickers (Jul 10, 2013)

*snow machine for sale*

I am using anti fog spray. It works great. You can try this inexpensive way once.

snow machine for sale


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Been using turbo fan Phenoms for five years now at least. Yes they work. Yes they still can fog from time to time. I have not had problems with the batteries on the coldest of days. Unless they need to be swapped because the battery is dead. Probably get close to ten days before needing to change out the battery. I do not swap it out often. 

I use them for splitboarding and I have two sets. It is rare thay even when I am wearing the goggles on the up, that I have to swap them out due to fogging. 

On hard snowing, cold days, I have had snow get in and ice up the fan stopping it. Thought they broke. Once I warmed them up they worked again. 

After three seasons the cord to the fan broke on the battery pack on both. I sent them in for warranty to Smith and within a couple of weeks I had brand new turbo fan goggles. 

So yes shit can break and they are not perfect. Pretty reliable though. They do work and they are pretty good. I know my life in the backcountry is easier because of them.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

you might want to try prescription goggle inserts, mine work great with no fogging issues. I posted a thread somewhere here last year with pics. Cost me about $100 and you can switch them between different goggles.


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

My question is are you talking about your glasses fogging up or your goggles?

I've never had any problems with my i/ox goggles fogging up, but I have had tons of problems with my glasses fogging up. I've tried pretty much all the stuff to fix it. The only thing I've seen that works is Fogtech DX. I bought it at REI and it worked basically every time I've used it. I've tried all kinds of sprays and cat crap and all that stuff. None of it worked. Fogtech did work and I swear by it now. It comes in a bottle with a little pad or you can get it in little packs that are like alcohol pads. They both work but I prefer the little packs. 

If you goggles are fogging up, it may work on them too. I've never run into that issue. Just my glasses.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Have you tried the home remedy of shaving cream on the lenses. seriously, google it. 
I don't have this issue, but this principle should work. Someone could test it out....


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Another trick that works better than anything I've tried is Dawn dish washing liquid soap. I heard about it when I was racing dirt track cars and my helmet visor would fog up terribly while waiting to go onto the track on 90 degree Indiana nights.

I tried it on the goggles for motocross and snowboarding and it works good for that too. Only downside, it needs to be applied every day or 2, but it is super cheap. One small bottle would last many seasons.

You put a drop or 2 of the liquid on a soft rag that won't scratch the lens. Rub the lens with the liquid until it is completely covered. Let it haze over, then rub it off with a clean part of the rag. Don't use any water at any point.

It works for glasses too. I use it at work on my safety glasses.

A little off topic, but it might work for someone so I thought I would share it.

Jason


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a major problem with fogging. I overheat big time and fog up every goggle. Just broke down and ordered the Turbo Fan. Its worth the $$ to have a non fogging goggle. Plus its a lifetime warranty and Smith has awesome Customer Service.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Been using turbo fan Phenoms for five years now at least. Yes they work. Yes they still can fog from time to time. I have not had problems with the batteries on the coldest of days. Unless they need to be swapped because the battery is dead. Probably get close to ten days before needing to change out the battery. I do not swap it out often.
> 
> I use them for splitboarding and I have two sets. It is rare thay even when I am wearing the goggles on the up, that I have to swap them out due to fogging.
> 
> ...


I've also used the Phenom Turbo Fan goggles and found them pretty good. Funny you had the fan freeze too, I actually did go out and buy new goggles when it happened and went and got the I/O's.

I always overheat and for years had fogging issues which what brought me to the turbofans. They definitely work, are they perfect no and I've actually had very little fogging with the regular I/O's so I'd think the I/OX would be even better since it's the next generation of the breathable lens tech they have. You probably won't even need the fan from my experience and I'm a fat sweaty 6'3, 300 lb bigfoot on the mountain lol. That said if you can afford the extra coin why not.


----------

